# New Build comming soon.



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

Boy am I excited. I am in the process of building up my dream bike. A 2008 Extreme Power (twbk) with:
* Super Record 11 Speed
* Fulcrum racing zero tubulars
* Cinelli Bianca bar and stem.
* Fiziks saddle.
* thompson seat post.
* Conti Sprinters
I am chewing my nails off waiting for the parts to arrive, 
It is bitter sweet though, the reason I am able to do this is be because my beloved all C-Record (Delta Brakes) Colnago was stolen out of my garage and this is the replacement, from my insurance company. I was heart broken when my wife ask me where I had put the bike and found that it was missing.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

You've got one helluva insurance company to pay you out enough to build up an EP w/SR to replace the one you lost! 

Bummer about the stolen one but you will love your new one. Be sure to post pics so the peanut gallery can add their $0.02. 

p.s., I know what you mean about chewing your nails off.....I am waiting for a gruppo from Ribble, got home yesterday to find a "you have a package waiting card" from USPS about an hour after they closed. I'm out of town for the next two weeks so I will have to patiently bide my time until I return for the build.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> You've got one helluva insurance company to pay you out enough to build up an EP w/SR to replace the one you lost!
> 
> Bummer about the stolen one but you will love your new one. Be sure to post pics so the peanut gallery can add their $0.02.
> 
> p.s., I know what you mean about chewing your nails off.....I am waiting for a gruppo from Ribble, got home yesterday to find a "you have a package waiting card" from USPS about an hour after they closed. I'm out of town for the next two weeks so I will have to patiently bide my time until I return for the build.


Good luck to your finger nails.

Me, I've been waiting since the end of October to build my C50. One way or another it is going to get built by the end of this month.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

robert_shawn said:


> Boy am I excited. I am in the process of building up my dream bike. A 2008 Extreme Power (twbk) with:
> * Super Record 11 Speed
> * Fulcrum racing zero tubulars
> * Cinelli Bianca bar and stem.
> ...


I would be crying over the stolen bike. Heck, the bike you had stolen was my dream bike back in the late 80's/early 90's. So much so that I have been looking on ebay for one in my size. Came close once, but the guy wanted way too much money for it.

Good luck with the new build and definitely post pics and comments after you finish it.


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

That is exactly the same thing for me. In the mid 80's I had a friend with very rich parents and he had a Colnago with all C-Record and a gorgeous red and white paint job. That bike defined beauty for me ever since. I remember going into a bike shop that had one and almost choking when the sales guy said the brakes (deltas) alone we over $600. 

My frame at the time cost me that much, though I did get a really really good deal on it from the shop I hung out at, it was a Reynolds 753 (Frork, Tubes and stays) frame. It had fallen of the display and had dent in the down tube. I spent 6 months scrounging every cent I could get to save for that frame.



fabsroman said:


> I would be crying over the stolen bike. Heck, the bike you had stolen was my dream bike back in the late 80's/early 90's. So much so that I have been looking on ebay for one in my size. Came close once, but the guy wanted way too much money for it.
> 
> Good luck with the new build and definitely post pics and comments after you finish it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

robert_shawn said:


> That is exactly the same thing for me. In the mid 80's I had a friend with very rich parents and he had a Colnago with all C-Record and a gorgeous red and white paint job. That bike defined beauty for me ever since. I remember going into a bike shop that had one and almost choking when the sales guy said the brakes (deltas) alone we over $600.
> 
> My frame at the time cost me that much, though I did get a really really good deal on it from the shop I hung out at, it was a Reynolds 753 (Frork, Tubes and stays) frame. It had fallen of the display and had dent in the down tube. I spent 6 months scrounging every cent I could get to save for that frame.


I got a Mino Denti at $450 instead of the Colnago at $650, and it had mostly Nuovo Record on it which I replaced with Super Record piece by piece from working at the shop and mowing lawns. Of course, as soon as I got the Super Record on it, Campy came out with C Record. So, I wanted the C Record. If I could find a Colnago Sarroni with C Record that fit me in decent condition and at a decent price, it would be sitting in my garage.


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

robert_shawn said:


> Boy am I excited. I am in the process of building up my dream bike. A 2008 Extreme Power (twbk) with:
> * Super Record 11 Speed
> * Fulcrum racing zero tubulars
> * Cinelli Bianca bar and stem.
> ...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I love the new build, and the "Old" bike isn't bad either, except for that Shimano on it. Just kidding about the Shimano, but seriously.


----------

